# Billing for Couples Counseling - Behavioral Health



## pvang (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, 

Situation is a husband and wife are both seeking counseling services from a Behavioral Health Counselor. Is it appropriate for the counselor to bill the husband and wife individually for the services they are receiving simultaneously? The counselor is billing each with CPT 90847 for DX codes 296.2 and 309.0. 

Please advise. Thanks. 

-Pa Tang


----------



## redettes (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm still new at this,  but I believe if husband and wife are seen separately for separate hours they are billed the individual.  But if both are seen for 1 hour together the bill should go under one of them and not both.  that would be double billing.  

If anyone knows otherwise, I'll keep my eyes open of this isn't correct. 

Melanei


----------

